
Only Two Companies Can Compete with iPad: Amazon & Microsoft - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/only_two_companies_can_compete_with_ipad_amazon_microsoft/
======
edw
I have no idea what's going to happen—my crystal ball broke last week—but I
think this article contains a few interesting points. If Microsoft doesn't try
to copy Apple and tries to build something using its living room technology as
a starting point, it could expand in very interesting ways.

And regarding HP, I think it speaks quite well of HP that, unlike RIM, they
seem to know how to STFU. I haven't heard much abuot their tablet, which is a
good thing. It means they might be busy, you know, working on it, and not busy
making promises about what they _will_ do that renders everything they
_actually_ do seem underwhelming. (They _did_ say webOS apps would run on HP
desktop and laptop computers, which sounds insane, but despite that slo-mo car
crash in the making, HP still has some credibility.)

